# How do I post icon links?



## Generalguy64 (May 16, 2016)

Say I post something and want to give a link to someone's art page. How do I do the icon post thing that gives a link to their page? I've seen it done all the time, but not sure how to do it.

Thanks for any help provided.


----------



## quoting_mungo (May 16, 2016)

On mainsite? You can use :iconusername: to get a link with both the user's avatar and their username, or :usernameicon: to get just their avatar. (Replace 'username' with the username of the user you're trying to link, obviously.) @@ before someone's username accomplishes the same thing as :usernameicon:.


----------

